# G-scale turnout question



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the actual distance the points of a G-scale turnout (LGB or other) move when switching from one route to the other?

Thanks;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

There are some large scale forums that may help you. If I remember correctly, try searches for my large scale or large scale online or large scale central.


----------

